# pregunta injectores/bomba



## JSTYLE (May 6, 2006)

necesito saber cuantos cc o lbs/hr tiran los injectores de un sentra 91-94 ga16de y cuantas lph o gph tira la bomba de gasolina 

saludos desde Puerto Rico!!!!


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

no se de el problema pero soy de Puerto Rico tambn jaja saludos Bori!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

son chiquitos - 159cc.


----------

